# Headset nicht konfigurierbar



## sight011 (25. Juni 2009)

Kann es an der Windows Version liegen, das ich mein Headset nicht anschließen kann?

Treiber: Realtek AC 97 Audio

Headset: Logitech

An anderen Rechnern funktioniert es ohne Probleme, das Ding ist, dass es am Latop nicht möglich ist, von Stereo-Mix auf Mikrofon umzustellen(siehe Anhang)?


----------



## Zinken (25. Juni 2009)

Wieso ist es nicht möglich? Lässt sich bei "Auswählen" der Haken nicht setzen?
Musst Du vielleicht noch die Buchsen konfigurieren? Oft gibt es dafür eine zusätzliche Software.


----------



## Matze (26. Juni 2009)

Ähnliche Probleme hab ich mir Realtek AC 97 auch gehabt. Mir hat dabei leider nur der Einbau einer "richtigen" Soundkarte geholfen.


----------



## sight011 (26. Juni 2009)

Is ein Laptop - also eher schlecht!  Gibt es keine andere Lösung?


----------



## PC Heini (26. Juni 2009)

USB Soundkarte gäbe es noch.
Soundtreiber schonmal neu installiert? Wo ich schon Probleme hatte, dass das Microfon an einem PC nicht ging, aber an nem anderen gings. Müsstest mal mit nem Mic testen.


----------



## sight011 (27. Juni 2009)

Also an nem anderen rechner geht das Teil ja - das heißt ja prinzipiell das es an der Soundkarte liegen muss, --> Treiber ja habe ich neu installiert.


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Wenn ich es richtig sehe, nutzt Du XP?!
Also unter Vista ploppt bei mir beim einstöpseln ein Fenster auf und will wissen ob ich Kopfhörer oder Lautsprecher angeschlossen habe.
Das Fenster bietet mir theoretisch auch an auszuwählen (oder gibt es vor?) ob das angeschlossene "Gerät" analog oder digital ist.
Die Buchse scheint also eine "all-in-one" Lösung zu sein..... mangels digitalen Gerätes konnte ich es aber noch nicht testen.
Ich würde mal in der Systemsteuerung nachsehen ob dort irgendein Realtek-Icon ist, um die Soundkarte und/oder dessen Anschlüsse zu konfigurieren.

Die internen Lautsprecher funktionieren aber?
Wenn nicht, dann würde ich erstmal im Gerätemanger nach der Soundkarte Ausschau halten. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

